# 2 women meet in heaven



## crazylady (Oct 13, 2005)

Two Woman meet in Heaven 1st woman: Hi! My name is Wanda. 2nd woman: Hi! I'm Sylvia. How'd you die? 1st woman: I Froze to Death. 2nd woman: How Horrible! 1st woman: It wasn't so bad. After I quit shaking from the cold, I began to get warm & sleepy, and finally died a peaceful death. What about you? 2nd woman: I died of a massive heart attack. I suspected that my husband was cheating, so I came home early to catch him, but instead, I found him all by himself in the den watching TV. 1st woman: So, what happened? 2nd woman: I was so sure there was another woman there somewhere that I started running all over the house looking. I ran up into the attic and searched, and down into the basement. Then I went through every closet and checked under all the beds. I kept this up until I had looked everywhere, and finally I became so exhausted that I just keeled over with a heart attack and died. 1st woman: Too bad you didn't look in the freezer . . . We'd both still be >alive.


----------



## UncleNorm (May 1, 2005)

Crazylady - Thank you for putting a smile on my face! Your story is so funny!

Best wishes from UncleNorm


----------



## mangothemadmonk (Aug 6, 2006)

Oh Babs thats terrible  I thought mine were bad but???.....
Johnny F


----------



## LC1962 (Oct 6, 2005)

Brilliant Babs!!!
:lol:


----------



## annetony (May 1, 2005)

very good :lol: :lol: Anne


----------



## plumbill (May 6, 2006)

Hi Crazylady. Brilliant . (Plumbill)


----------



## Motorhomersimpson (May 9, 2005)

:lol: Cool joke :lol: 

MHS...Rob


----------

